# bluetooth atheros ar3011: no hci

## Oo.et.oO

```
glazed bluetooth # lsmod | grep hci  

hci_uart               10844  0 

hci_vhci                2862  0 

bluetooth              46290  4 hci_uart,hci_vhci,rfcomm,l2cap

ehci_hcd               32111  0 

```

i used to be able to see my bluetooth adapter in lsusb, but after i load the driver it disappears.

hciconfig returns nothing

when i start bluetooth init:

```
glazed bluetooth # /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

bluetooth        | * Shutting down Bluetooth ...                          [ ok ]

bluetooth        | * Starting Bluetooth ...                               [ ok ]

bluetooth        | *   Starting rfcomm ...                                [ ok ]

```

```
glazed bluetooth # lsmod | grep ath3k

ath3k                   2032  0 

```

```
glazed bluetooth # dmesg | grep -i blue 

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.15

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.3

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCIATH3K protocol initialized

Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0

```

ideas?

i can't get hciconfig nor hcitool scan to give me anything.

```
glazed bluetooth # hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

```

----------

## alienjon

I'm having the same problem with an Atheros AR3011 built into my motherboard.  It looks like the firmware hasn't been installed (even if the kernel is setup properly, we need the firmware involved as well).  I think it is included in sys-kernel/linux-firmware, but it also can be found here.  Installing it (And restarting all bluetooth related stuff) doesn't seem to have changed 'hcitool scan' results, but I am getting more in dmesg, so I think it'll be an important step.

Also: this post.

----------

## Logicien

I have the same bluetooth device, but it is an external USB Atheros AR3011 (0cf3:3005).

I force the load of the module ath3k from /etc/conf.d/modules even if the kernel autoload it. The bluetooth adapter is only seen as hci0 by the command hciconfig -a  after the boot is finish when I unplug the adaptor and plug it again. It look like the ath3k driver must be load before the adaptor is detected.

With an internal bluetooth device, it is not possible to unplug it. I would suggest to hard blacklist the ath3k module in /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf

```
install ath3k /bin/true
```

So the driver and his dependancies will not be load at boot time. I did that to not loose time for the probe and the configuration of the bluetooth device at early startup. I do not use bluetooth every day.

When I need bluetooth, I load the ath3k module

```
modprobe -i ath3k
```

Then I plug the bluetooth adaptor. Only then I start the bluetooth daemon. Everything work.

Using this sequence perhaps can help.

----------

## alienjon

Logicien: Thanks for the reply.  I was actually booting my computer up to try out your suggestion when I noticed my mouse wasn't working.  It's a USB gaming mouse and I came across this thread in the forum and tried the suggestion from the following post:

 *ballfire wrote:*   

> Are you building a custom kernel ?
> 
> I was having exactly this problem while creating my custom kernel for this notebook (also booting EFI)
> 
> Solved it by activating "Improved Transaction Translator scheduling" and "Root Hub Transaction Translators" under "EHCI HCD(USB 2.0) support" in the USB section of the kernel configuration.
> ...

 

After making the kernel changes (enabling both of those is all I did, aside from the obvious installing of the new kernel) and when I rebooted not only was my mouse working, but the bluetooth was as well.  I read through the descriptions of both of those options, and I still don't quite understand what they do, but it seems that the bluetooth adapter in my mainboard is understood as a USB device and this fixed it for me.  Thanks again for the suggestion!

----------

